# CD & T Vaccine Lump getting Really Big



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Uh, I really dislike the CD & T Vaccine! 

I even went and got the Essentials brand that everyone raves doesn't leave lumps. Well it doesn't leave lumps right away.... they show up a few weeks later.

I give vaccines in the air pit area or shoulder area. (Yes , I know shoulder area is not ideal but sometimes it's the only place I can find loose skin.) 

Anyways, I have one kid here who never lumped anywhere. Not even a hint of the vaccine site.

Then I have one who lumped at the shoulder. But not a normal hard little bump. It's huge. Like Large Marshmallow size. It's not hard, it's kinda squishy. It's been 2-3 weeks since the shot and I just started noticing the lump about a week ago. Doesn't seem to be getting any smaller, if anything bigger I'm wondering if I should try to use a needle to draw out any fluid? I'm REALLY worried about it rupturing and becoming a scar. I'm certain it's in the same area I gave he vaccine because I write down where I vaccinate. Although it seems just a little farther forward but I think it's because of all the swelling. (This is kid like 13 lbs so a Large marshmallow sized lump seems really big .)

THEN I get an email from someone who recently got a kid from me. He was vaccinated in the arm pit and they are having the same problem. A large visible lump that feels like it has fluid in it. He did not have ANY lumps or bumps when he left here almost 3 weeks ago.

I clean the area well with rubbing alcohol, always use new needles/syringes. I know lumps happen but I have never had lumps this big. These are REALLY big! Is this normal? The only bumps I have gotten have been quarter to dime sized hard knots that eventually go away. Do I just leave them? Try to draw out fluid? 

Thanks!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have bigger lumps than usual with mine this year too. One looks like a big fat finger and that was the one that the needle went in really nice. It is going down a little. I massage it every day while she is on the stand. I had one abcess in a baby, but it is healing up. My bottle was getting close to the expiration date so I tossed it and bought a new one thinking that was it. I use Bar Vac! Very frustrating!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

I have given over 450 shots in the last 6 months of the CD&T vaccine made by
Intervet Inc, out of Millsboro De And gave that many last year also.
I use the same needle for 25 shots and do not use any of the alcohol etc. I have yet to have a lump. I give the kids the shots in the side/back and would have noticed it if there were any bumps/lumps. I get mine from Lextron Vet supplies here in Lexington Ne.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes I leave it be...it will eventually pop or absorb...there has been times when I just pop it ...and wiping with a paper towel ...then it goes away....I hate them too..... but sometimes... no matter how or where you inject or what brand you use...they get them.... some are bigger... some are smaller or not there at all.... it is just a reaction from the site and all goats are different...

Also... if you go to deep into a certain layer of skin... they can get a lump... :wink:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

See now I was afraid I wasn't going deep enough because one of them I had a problem with the meds dripping out. So I thought maybe it was being trapped in the skin and not deep enough. I do know the biggest one I have is finally getting smaller after almost 3 weeks. I have been massaging it daily and it seems to be helping.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Sideplaner said:


> I have given over 450 shots in the last 6 months of the CD&T vaccine made by
> Intervet Inc, out of Millsboro De And gave that many last year also.
> I use the same needle for 25 shots and do not use any of the alcohol etc. I have yet to have a lump. I give the kids the shots in the side/back and would have noticed it if there were any bumps/lumps. I get mine from Lextron Vet supplies here in Lexington Ne.


That is excellent that you have never had any lumps. They seem to worry us and then go away. I handle all my goats every single day so probably worry more when a shot lump is bigger than normal.. then it subsides and disappears.. Are you able to see for sure with a large herd if or if not they have any lumps? It sometimes take a while for them to come about. 
I also would not use the same needle for every goat especially without alcohol , but that is how it was done for years without too many issues. Now there are all these herd diseases that get us all concerned.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

I am positive that I have had no goat have a reaction to this vaccine, I see every goat every day and know where I give the shots which would be obvious if there were. The only time I change needles is when they become dull. Since the kids are all out of the same buck and all the Does are clean there is nothing to worry about for me. If I were to buy some goats, which I do, I do not vaccinate them then use that needle on my goats already here. There is not enough hrs in the day, week, month, year as it is to swab disinfectant and cost come into play with changing needles, which are higher quality than a lot of others. I pay about .50 each for the needle and use a high quality syringe made by BD if I just give one shot I wash that syringe out and put it away most of the syringes will last for 100-200 shots. Back in the day you could get glass ones and still can on E-Bay that were rebuildable. Diseases are controlled here by culling and bio security, meaning no one gets access to my animals period.
One thing that I have noticed is that if the needle is way too long you have problems giving shots properly and a long needle sometimes gets into the meat or gouges. I use 1/2" 20ga needles for CDT shots and 16ga for everything else. Since I give absolutely no IM shots all needles are under 3/4" long.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The same needle was used time and time again on the ranches I grew up on with sheep in a closed herd with no issues. We are still quite new with this so use new needles and do recommend it with new animals coming in. Two things we were doing wrong- possibly 3 in the beginning of the CD-T shots. We first used too long of needles, then I think we also were going between skin layers as someone had suggested that we might have; thirdly, we did switch to the Colorado Serum as suggested and we did not have any lump issues this 2nd time around for boosters.


----------

